# Choices, Choices, so many Choices



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Anybody else had weird choices thrust upon them through strange circumstances,

well these are mine, today I was offered and bought a Chaise longue in the pic and half an hour later the sledge by different people 
for my shop

guess what, it is now snowing heavily here (the first we have had this winter )

so you see the choice is sit on the Chaise in front of the fire or don the outdoor gear and have a go at recapturing my youth

Hopefully without breaking my neck

Any more odd choices out there?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Daff, - you be sure to contact me if an old bubblecar (messerschmitt or Isetta comes your way. :wink:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Are they of the same period. I think I would enjoy ambling around your establishment.But not until the sun shines.

cabby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Neither of them have fitted drinks holders.

I'll give them a miss.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> Neither of them have fitted drinks holders.
> 
> I'll give them a miss.


That is always my answer to the question of whether I have ever sailed dinghies or flown light aircraft.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> Neither of them have fitted drinks holders.
> 
> I'll give them a miss.


That is always my answer to the question of whether I have ever sailed dinghies or flown light aircraft or done aerobatics.


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

daffodil said:


> Any more odd choices out there?


Remove legs from chaise-longue, ratchet-strap chaise-longue to sled ... winter-sports in comfort ...


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

cabby said:


> Are they of the same period. I think I would enjoy ambling around your establishment.But not until the sun shines.
> 
> cabby


Cabby ,you and everybody on this forum would be made welcome,

we are so central to everywhere and its beautiful around here nice and green with lots of lakes and great fishing

I sound like a tourist ambassador 

But I do love it here :wink:


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

So - where are you and whats the name of your shop?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

StephandJohn said:


> So - where are you and whats the name of your shop?


Aunty Wainwright's?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

StephandJohn said:


> So - where are you and whats the name of your shop?


The name of my shop is Fontains Brocante

and its 13 Rue De Dunet, Dun Le Palestel 23800 Creuse, France

and my sat nav co-ordinates are N46.30034 E1.67195

See no anonymity for me ,

Now I have the daffodil, we are going to change the hours from Thursday to Sunday 10 am to 6 pm to just Saturday to Sunday 10 am to 6 pm

So we can explore more of this beautiful country (so much to see so little time)

:wink:










Photo taken at night


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

The new hours will start about easter time so i might not be about when you visit


----------

